# Windows hardening



## thechef369 (May 23, 2020)

i have a HP zbook, windows 10 1909, 32mb,intel core i9-9880h cpu

i can install virtual box and set up my VM but as soon as i try to run it i get this error

error relaunching virtualbox VM process:5
Command Line:
'60eaff78-4bdd-042d-2e72-669728efd737-suplib-3rdchild--comment op --startvm-5f75ae2a-6cc5-44cd-8f35-dfce16901af0--no-startvm-errormsgbox "--sup- hardening-log=c:\users\alder\virtualboxVMs\op\logs\vboxhardening.log (rc=104)

please try reinstalling virtualbox

where: supr3hardenedwinrespawn what: 5 verr_invalid_name (-104) - invalid (malformed) file/path name.

i click ok and i get this error

failed to open session for virtual machine
The virtual machine 'op' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1 (0x1). More details may be available in 'C:\Users\Alder\VirtualBox VMs\op\Logs\VBoxHardening.log'.


Result Code:
E_FAIL (0x80004005)
Component:
MachineWrap
Interface:
IMachine {85632c68-b5bb-4316-a900-5eb28d3413df}

i have tried partitioning,my hardrive, i have tried to boot from usb i have uninstalled my whole security system, i have no idea what to do i will upload the log file


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

It may help if you were to post which version of Windows, as that model can be bought with 4 or more different versions?


----------



## thechef369 (May 23, 2020)

DaveA said:


> It may help if you were to post which version of Windows, as that model can be bought with 4 or more different versions?


i did at the top "windows 10 1909 "


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

The following versions are available as listed at https://www8.hp.com/h20195/v2/GetDocument.aspx?docname=4AA7-5426ENUC 
They all have 1909 status?

Available Operating Systems 
Windows 10 Pro 64 - HP recommends 
Windows 10 Pro for business 
Windows 10 Pro for Workstations 64 
Windows 10 Home 64 Windows 10 Home Single Language 64 
Windows 10 China Government Edition


----------



## thechef369 (May 23, 2020)

DaveA said:


> The following versions are available as listed at https://www8.hp.com/h20195/v2/GetDocument.aspx?docname=4AA7-5426ENUC
> They all have 1909 status?
> 
> Available Operating Systems
> ...


The china government edition?

i just thought since it was such a mid to high end computer that you would have expected it to be pro 64 bit, i've heard HP recommends it, strange that HP didn't install it on this computer eh? you no since i speak english.

but not a problem dave A i have fixed the problem Myself, turns out if HP has a lot of security settings on there HP laptops i needed to go into HP sure Sense-settings-advanced-edit and turn of enhanced threat protection

Just thought i'd pop on and let everyone else no what happened strange that it never worked when i uninstalled it goonight.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thechef369,

Your post has been edited to remove rude/disrespectful comments towards a Trusted Advisor. We will not tolerate rudeness or disprespect directed at any other member or the site in general here on the boards. This warning has resulted in a 24-hour temporary ban. If you choose to return please be more mindful of the above in the future.


----------

